# Question: Can I use a double pole switch for a 208v HID Lighting experiment/lab?



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

theForce said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm designing/building a 175 Watt metal halide ballasted lab/rig. Two ballast kits, mogule socket(s), and bulb(s) & plexi glass sheild will be mounted on a block of wood. I'm in trade school & my instructor is allowing me to connect this to a 208v 3 phase disconnect in a lab.
> 
> ...


( can I use a double pole switch as a way to turn this on and on? ) 

What do you mean ? :001_huh:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

What does your* instructor* suggest you use?

Pete


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems like your teacher is being kind of reckless to allow you to wire up something that you're unfamiliar with and have no instructions and it would be just as reckless for someone on here to give you instructions on this, as there is no way to tell if this is for a supervised experiment or someone who is looking for diy advice.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

First off, what is the purpose of the switch?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


> First off, what is the purpose of the switch?


Just guessing he plans on only using 2 poles out of the 3 phase disconnect and is going to run them into double pole switches to turn on or off the single phase 208 volts to the lights ? Then again , it is just a guess . I'm envisioning something out of Frankenstein with exposed knife switches and a van de graff generator sparking and arcing away somewhere , lol .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> Just guessing he plans on only using 2 poles out of the 3 phase disconnect and is going to run them into double pole switches to turn on or off the single phase 208 volts to the lights ? Then again , it is just a guess . I'm envisioning something out of Frankenstein with exposed knife switches and a van de graff generator sparking and arcing away somewhere , lol .


That's my guess as well. But if he's using the switch for a disco, it needs to be lockable. That's why I ask.

It may also be used to simulate a short-term loss-of-power.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

can you use a 277V 20A double pole snap switch to turn off the two phase conductors on a 208 V 20A single phase lighting circuit so that all the phase conductors are turned off to control the lighting circuit per code: yes. (hopefully that was the question.)

http://store.leviton.com/Toggle-Double-Pole-Switch-Grounding-1222-2/dp/B00700OYW8#.UVHRohwpiSo


----------

